# What setup do you have ?



## ramblingman (Jul 30, 2011)

I've seen this threat on another forum and found it quit interesting and helpful to me ... I don't have a pic as of yet but will add here is possible in future ...but I have a simple setup that consist of a Nikon D90 ....SB 400 or 600 flash with omni defuser ...an extention arm I bought at a yard sale and the SC-28 flash sync cord ....seems to work good when I do use it but I seem to be out in the sun alot so I have had a love of need for it and I usually shoot flowers ...it's been a hot summer and the bugs don't seem to be out this year ....thanks for reading and if you like follow up with your setup with some pictures please !


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 30, 2011)

Are you asking what set-up one uses for macro photography?  
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## NikonME (Jul 30, 2011)

I think he is asking, "in general"


----------



## Judobreaker (Jul 30, 2011)

No pics for me yet but I might make a few later.

I'm using a Nikon D7000 with the 105mm nikon micro lens.
For lighting I have the SB-R1C1 set which is very versatile and can be used in all kinds of ways.
Basically it's 2 flashes which are controlled by a separate control unit on the camera. The set also has a special mounting ring so you can mount the flashes at the front of your lens (sort of like a ring light but with, in my opinion, better results).


----------



## ramblingman (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes I'm asking what marco setup you use ......... it can be a fun thread seeing what others use!


----------



## Markw (Jul 30, 2011)

Nikon D300s, Sigma 180mm f/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF. I'm going to be getting the Nikon R1 flash setup sooner or later to add to it as well. I may trade the 180 for the Sigma 150/2.8OS as well.m


----------



## ramblingman (Jul 30, 2011)

IN the mean time U could try my SC 28 flash sync cord and a SB Flash if you have one ...works great ...I have the 150mm sigma without OS but love it just the same!


----------



## Markw (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't like the non-directional lighting you get from mounting the flash on the hotshoe for macro.  And I'm not quite good enough to hold the flash and diffuser where I want it, and still hold the gripped D300s with Sigma 180mm Macro lens still to take the shot with the flash off-camera. 

Mark


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 30, 2011)

Full flash shot:

40D, MPE65, MT24EX with DIY Diffuser:







Sample shot:






More info here: New Diffuser for the MT-24EX, again! | Up Close with Nature

For natural light shot, I use the Sigma 150 and 1.4x Teleconverter.


----------



## tyler_h (Jul 31, 2011)

Only just got the bracket back from the Laser Cutter so haven't had a chance to try this setup out (other than random items on desk). Still need to make a diffuser for the flash as well.




Photo_0316 by tyler_s_hamilton, on Flickr

Sorry about the poor picture quality, but my "backup camera" is my phone.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Jul 31, 2011)

530 dg super flash on a bendy armed bracket.  then i have a 24mm and a 50mm that i reverse on some extension tubes i have three sets of tubes.


----------

